# CO2Art - First Contact



## tubamanandy (22 Apr 2014)

Just had an amazing first experience dealing with this company when I was totally at fault with a wrong order - thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Apr 2014)

I'm a bit suspect of any cheap suppliers but I will happily recommend co2art to anybody who wants budget bits. Yes things can go wrong but they will bend over backwards to sort any problems and ensure your 100% satisfied with their products.
How many other cheap suppliers can you say that about?


----------



## Karol (23 Apr 2014)

Hello, 

Thanks for your feedback! 

Best regards
Karol


----------



## Lexy (7 May 2014)

I would also highly recommend them, I buy my drop checker re-fills from these cats.


----------



## LukeDaly (3 Jan 2015)

Highly recommended bought all my co2 gear/plants of these guys!


----------



## logi-cat (5 Jan 2015)

+1


----------



## Paks (12 Feb 2015)

+1 planning to buy my co2 system to them too


----------

